# Panerai Luminor ARKTOS GMT << PAM186 >>



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful watch! Wonder how it'd look on black straps? :think:


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

wohoooo
incredible Arktos


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

music_healing said:


> wohoooo
> incredible Arktos


:thanksmate!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Vive Le Tour...* :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice lume shot. b-)


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Love the case back!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

scm64 said:


> Love the case back!


Me too...



















:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Kiwi, your collection makes me envious 



kiwidj said:


> b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Hoo boy...here we go again. My fear of heights has returned...;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely stunning pictures and watch:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

danielb said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures and watch:-!


:thanks

Couple more, just for you...


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks kiwi 
First one lands on my wallpaper 


kiwidj said:


> :thanks
> 
> Couple more, just for you...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

danielb said:


> Thanks kiwi
> First one lands on my wallpaper


Glad you liked it...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks
> 
> Couple more, just for you...


This one is a really cool effect. Nice shot!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent shot mate ;-) :-!

Someone _loves_ his Arktos ;-)



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Excellent shot mate ;-) :-!
> 
> Someone _loves_ his Arktos ;-)


Yanoit, mate! Lovin'every mm of it... :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

kiwidj said:


>


I think i just saw my next love. :-! Beautiful watch.


----------



## Watch_Crazy (Jul 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pix of an equally-sublime timepiece!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Watch_Crazy said:


> Absolutely stunning pix of an equally-sublime timepiece!


:thanks

Some background on the watch, if you're interested: http://www.revolution-press.com/archives/volume3/REVOLUTION_VOL3_WATCH-OF-A-HERO.pdf


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:thanksmate!

It was made especially for a tough bloke named Mike Horn... this fella here...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Amazing photos yet again Kiwi


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

All stunning pics of a sweet watch. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> All stunning pics of a sweet watch. b-)


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

kiwidj said:


>


Your killing me, just killing me. :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> Your killing me, just killing me. :-d


b-)



















:-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

kiwidj said:


> b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|

Had to much wine with my lady. :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Impressive shots, Kiwi mate :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Impressive shots, Kiwi mate :-!


:thanks mate!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Cool shoes :-! (and watch ;-) ) (and pic ;-) )


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Cool shoes :-! (and watch ;-) ) (and pic ;-) )


:thanks

My favourite shell cordovan combo....










:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks
> 
> My favourite shell cordovan combo....
> 
> ...


Really cool b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> Really cool b-)


:thanksmate!

Couple more pics...


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

That's it.. I'm buying a Panerai....


----------

